
Ask HN: Websites to find local events - hubatrix
I am looking for websites to find local events, Ones I already know of are eventfull.com, meetup.com and the new Airbnb experiences and places and events.com . I am trying to build something similar and it&#x27;s important for me to know what people are doing currently to solve this problem. Please link me all the websites you know of which does the same.
======
jbpetersen
This would make for a great `Awesome-${thing}` repo that lists them all out.

Eventbrite is another to add.

